# CF Dress Uniform (Land)



## kaspacanada (25 Feb 2004)

I am an OCdt. in the regular force but attending a civi university.  I am volunteering with a reserve regiment, and was invited to attend a mess dinner in March.  I was fitted for CF‘s and got them today, but they only gave me the general buttons and name tags, and the cross swords/maple leaf pin that goes on the right pocket.

My uniform is EMPTY, no brigade patch or anything, no regiment pins for the shoulders.  I have not been assigned to any regiment, but have experience in the reserves and have my regimental insignia for the shoulders and some leaves for the collars.  I am not talking about the epulets or slip ons, I am talking about the metal ones that are pinned on.  I have no rank pins for my dress shirt (do they even have those of Ocdts?)

  What should I have on my CF‘s for this dinner? 

Thanks


----------



## Gambler (25 Feb 2004)

If you do not have the proper complete uniform then of course you shouldn‘t wear your incomplete outfit. If you have experience in the reserves this at the very least should tell you that you don‘t wear the regimental insignia of a unit that you don‘t belong to.
Do yourself a favor, wear a suit, don‘t get drunk and make an *** of yourself, and you‘ll be fine.


----------



## kaspacanada (25 Feb 2004)

I didn‘t think I should wear the regimental stuff, but I still have time to get any items that would complete my uniform IF it is available to me.  If not, then ya I guess I‘ll be suiting it, but if so, do you know what I should be getting from stores next time I go in?

Thanks again


----------



## xFusilier (25 Feb 2004)

I would say the way to go would be to wear your uniform in accordance with the CFLRS standard.  I.E., no shoulder titles, no collar dogs, simply Army pattern buttons, the proper rank and the LFC badge on you pocket, as this is the uniform that you should be wearing as an OCdt who has not been assigned to a branch.

However, If you don‘t want to take my advice, might I suggest you ask the advice of the RSM or Adjudant of the unit who‘s Mess Dinner you‘re attending.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Feb 2004)

Dont you have any Mess kit? If not, why not seek the RSM, and tender a request to wear a tux.

Thats what new officers do here, and it seems appropaite.

If you are out of dress, everyone will know, including you.

If ya wanna have alook at Australian Army Mess kit, go to photo gallery and check out recent uploads. But you gotta bear with my ugly face!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## kaspacanada (25 Feb 2004)

thanks a lot for the advice.


----------



## kaspacanada (25 Feb 2004)

I‘m sure it‘s CF‘s cuz the commander had asked me if I had CF‘s to wear to the mess dinner when he invited me.  THe mess kit would be awesome if I had money to blow on one. Tux‘s are cool, but they just don‘t have the same effect as the reds that‘s for sure.


----------



## gate_guard (25 Feb 2004)

Wear a suit.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Feb 2004)

True Mate, nothing beats a mess dinner with mess kit! But I do think a tux is more better than nothing.

Besides, cant you use the hire cost for the tux against your tax?

Here any work related item can be used against your tax, and even as an Armourer by trade, gun shows are considereed trade fairs so I even write them off, along with mess dues, military magazines, and private purchase field kit.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Feb 2004)

CF DEU is an appropriate order of dress for Mess Dinners for young officers who have not acquired Mess Kit.

Since you don‘t belong to a regiment yet, the accoutrements you should be wearing are the collar dogs and shoulder titles (if they exist) for your branch or corps.

Check with the unit Adjutant for advice. Also, some regiments have their junior officers wear a white shirt and bow tie with the DEU jacket at Mess Dinners. Again, confirm this with the Adjutant, if he does say the white shirt is normal for the unit, confirm if it‘s to be a full collar or wingtips (some regiments are particular about these seemingly small issues). If the Adjutant isn‘t sure, check with the appointed PMC, he‘s the guy that actually ‘runs‘ the dinner.

Of course, in lieu of having the proper accoutrements, the Adjutant can advise if a suit or tux is within the regiment‘s customs.

For Wesley: No, we‘re not supposed to deduct any work or mess related expenses on our taxes. Some try and get away with it, unless, of course, they‘re audited.

Mike

Mess Dinner Etiquette


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Feb 2004)

Its different here, as for most work expenses, its alright. Say for sake of example, if I bought a Camelbak hyrdation pack, I can put that on my tax. All my mess fees are also permitted. 

Any trade fairs, magazines, field kit etc, its all tax deductable here.

Cheers,

Wes


----------

